# JBoss5 AS Installation. Looking for tzupdater-1_3_11-2008i.zip file...



## bsdvm (Apr 30, 2009)

Folks,

I've just faced ridiculous problem...
Currently installing jboss5 from ports. It asked me for manual downloading of Java JDK (as always). And a couple of other downloads from Sun. Among them was tzupdater-1_3_11-2008i.zip.
On Sun's site I found that this file become obsolete and has been updated ti a newer version. 
My googling for tzupdater-1_3_11-2008i.zip did not bring any results. What I've dug so far are posts of people with the same problem.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## ale (Apr 30, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16
make config
```
uncheck TZUPDATE knob


----------



## bsdvm (May 1, 2009)

Thanks man.  
Installed Jboss5 successfully.


----------



## pablo (May 2, 2009)

Is any way to get "Java SE Timezone Updater" without registration?


----------



## bsdvm (May 2, 2009)

I put it on my server for a while. Feel free to download.
http://bsdvm.com/tzupdater-1_3_11-2008i.zip


----------



## ale (May 2, 2009)

bsdvm said:
			
		

> I put it on my server for a while. Feel free to download.


You are violating a license.


----------



## bsdvm (May 2, 2009)

By the way ... For folks who will be installing Jboss5 from ports...There are not all files copied by default and Jboss server just won't start after installation, so you will need to change the Makefile a little. Here is how http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=131333. After this change you can install jboss5 AS from ports and test the installation by starting the server with /usr/local/jboss5/bin/run.sh


----------



## dkarakaya (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello, 

I need to java tzupdater-1.3.15-2009g.zip but I cant download it Sun's site. Do you have this file and can you put on yours server?

thanks 
best regards..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2009)

Asking *once* is enough, dkarakaya.


----------



## Sunsyril (Jun 3, 2009)

Morning,

I'd downloaded tzupdater-1.3.15-2009g.zip successfull just a view minutes ago. 
So it works again 

Best regards
Klaus


----------

